# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  با 2861 منطقه 1  کجا میشه اورد

## Saeedarein

سلام دوستان خوبید من رتبه کشوریم تو زیر گروه 1 شده 9600 و رتبه در منطقه شده 2861    چقدر امید میتونم به پزشکی ازاد و مازاد و پردیس    همینطور  دندون تعهدی داشته باشم کسی رتبه لازم برا دندون تعهدی رو میدونه؟؟ ممنون میشم بگید 


در ضمن اهل مشهد هستم فک کنم چون بومی باشم پزشکی گناباد و سبزوار ظرفیت مازاد بیارم با این رتبه؟؟

----------

